# Vertical Storage Rack for Materials Build



## dohertycarpentry (11 Nov 2020)

Here is a quick video of a rack I built recently for my workshop for all my off cuts. I didn't get video footage of it but I painted it with hard wax oil. 

Please feel free to like, comment and share it. 



https://m.facebook.com/dohertycarpentryandconstruction/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Stanleymonkey (12 Nov 2020)

Didn't understand why you you were getting rid of that massive rack - but this holds so much more. Great job


----------



## Doug71 (12 Nov 2020)

Nice job and nice work space. 

I'm looking at doing something similar but on a smaller scale. How deep is it, I'm guessing you will only be using it for part sheets and offcuts not full sheets?


----------



## dohertycarpentry (13 Nov 2020)

Stanleymonkey said:


> Didn't understand why you you were getting rid of that massive rack - but this holds so much more. Great job


I couldn't get any off cuts from the bottom of the pile so I needed a rack I could grab an off cut without struggling to lift up 10+ sheets. I'm starting to build a separate workshop solely for sheets, my panel saw and edgebander and I'll be designating an area for that pallet racking I took down.


----------



## dohertycarpentry (13 Nov 2020)

Doug71 said:


> Nice job and nice work space.
> 
> I'm looking at doing something similar but on a smaller scale. How deep is it, I'm guessing you will only be using it for part sheets and offcuts not full sheets?


I made it 600mm deep and splayed it back to 400mm at the top.

Yes, I will build another one in the future just for 600mm/550mm rips that I use for my wardrobes but for the time being it's housing both. Couldn't recommend it enough.


----------

